# Today's Seasonal forecast from the Climate Prediction Center.



## chinook (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php

Your tax dollars at work...


----------

